

Show HN: Blocksign, a Bitcoin service for legally signing any document - krisoft
https://blocksignit.com/

======
par
I used this to send an offer to a candidate and get it signed, love this thing
already.

------
eneve
used it to sign my offer letter. worked like a charm! interesting concept as
well.

